# DirecTV2PC from outside the house



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anybody tried this or have any suggestions?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Not possible. Has to be on your home network. DBSTalk is going to be the place you want to ask these questions, that is the DirecTV forum.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Here's a good place to start.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143145


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

shibby191 said:


> Not possible. Has to be on your home network. DBSTalk is going to be the place you want to ask these questions, that is the DirecTV forum.


What about using a VPN to log into your home computer? Would that work? I have never tried that but I am curious.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

bigpuma said:


> What about using a VPN to log into your home computer? Would that work? I have never tried that but I am curious.


Don't know. So long as it thinks you're on the home network then perhaps. There are hundreds and hundreds of posts on DBSTalk about all the technical aspects of this so I'm sure it's probably already been answered over there a while ago.


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

JimSpence said:


> Here's a good place to start.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143145


Thanks and thanks Shibby.

Edit: Sadly it looks like those people are having setup, activation or other basic problems. But it did make me feel lucky how easily mine worked... knock on wood.


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

bigpuma said:


> What about using a VPN to log into your home computer? Would that work? I have never tried that but I am curious.


I've got it working with the free version of Real VNC
but I've got good upstream bandwidth from Comcast so YMMV.

It does not feel "wrong" to me to do this any more than using a Sling Box and the method won't easily lend itself to piracy since I sure don't want someone remote controlling a PC inside my house.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

argicida said:


> I've got it working with the free version of Real VNC
> but I've got good upstream bandwidth from Comcast so YMMV.
> 
> It does not feel "wrong" to me to do this any more than using a Sling Box and the method won't easily lend itself to piracy since I sure don't want someone remote controlling a PC inside my house.


Thanks I may look into that although right now my PC has onboard video which isn't sufficient. First I need to get a new video card.


----------

